# WTT Droid X2 for HTC Incredible 2



## winkly (Jun 15, 2011)

Droid X2 comes with 2 extra life batteries

A 2GB micro SD Card.

3 battery doors (Don't ask I have no idea)

Body Glove case, two of them.

Phone is brand new CPO, never activated - Time sensitive though I've only got 5 days to send my old phone back in.

I live in NH, shipping is the responsibility of each party.

PM me here if interested.


----------



## winkly (Jun 15, 2011)

Sold, Please close thread.


----------

